# Workbench vice handles



## Don Kondra (Mar 20, 2010)

Greetings.

Just completed this small turning job, two vice handles in beech, brass and macassar ebony.

Shot on focus gray paper with two side lights.  







Cheers, Don


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 22, 2010)

looks very good.
I would move the upper handle a little more diagonally.

Kights are nicely done)


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 25, 2010)

nice product shot lighting...take a look at my website for more ideas and let me know what you think! LearnMyShot - learn how to photograph anything


----------

